# Pioneer DEH-3700MP does it have AUX in?



## Acid0057

Hi All,

I have a Pioneer DEH-3700MP from 2005. Want to be able to plug in my Galaxy S2 but not sure if this stereo has AUX input. There is a 3.5 MM headphone jack in the back of the stereo. When I plug my phone into that with a stereo headphone cable the Pioneer says "ATT ON" and no audio comes out. Any idea what that jack is for?

I'll attach pics of the back of the stereo. Thanks.

-- Acid0057


----------



## jaggerwild

the pictures are of no help as I can't see anything, you need a picture of the harness with the wire ID'S on them.
The phone jack is just that for a phone, when hooked up properly the radio shuts off sound for an in coming call. You need a USB interface cable which an 05 model probably doesn't offer, or blue tooth interface.


----------



## Acid0057

Thanks for the reply. I actually did find out what the 3.5 mm jack is for. Its for a wired Pioneer remote. The ATT ON is actually what happens when you press the mute button on the remote apparently. 

Either way I'm using an FM Transmitter for now and its working well.


----------

